# 300 Changes



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well after seeing all the 300's getting built with big tires I decided it was time to do mine. It started off when I found a guy wanting to trade 29.5s for 27s. About 5 minutes later, I had my gr sold. Then the guy with the 29.5s just stopped answering text and calls. 

Anyways. I should be meeting a guy Saturday to sell my 27s and I might have another lead on some 29.5s. My 54% gr came in the mail yesterday

Here is a list of some of the things I have planned

-Swap in the 54% gr
-29.5 Laws
-Grease the front diff and t-case
-Full 2" snorkel
-Solve some electrical issues
-Replace timing chain

There wont be any progress really on it till after next weekend (gotta study for my PE test thats next Friday). So on to the few pics I have for now.

Just a reference point, here is how it looked when I started this "phase" of its life (not that will probably look much different when Im done)









Here is how it sits right now









And here is the 54%



















This will all be done by the end of the month for a ride the weekend of May 5 at Red Creek, along with several other bikes lol.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

what do you need to send extreme rancher or got muddy for them to make the 54% gr .. i'm about to start working on a 300 for my son .. stock motor with 54% gr should pull 28's ?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

stock motor with a 54% will spin alot bigger. my motor is basically stock. I have a 88 cam and a clutch kit. I wouldnt say that is motor work lol. I had the 18% and spun my 27s in anything and that with the locker. 

for the 54% gr, you just send them your stock clutch basket and primary gear. well its that way with xtremerancher. only a select few ppl know what gears are put on there to make the reduction. if you wanted to go with the 18%, you can pick up a 300ex clutch basket and primary gear off ebay for cheap and send your stock stuff plus that to them to cut down the cost


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

yea i knew he kept the gears secret . i pm'ed him on highlifter he never replied . i know he gets swamped with pm's when i get ready i'm going to try to get ahold of him again .. was wanting him to do a 2" body lift too.. i think i could do it , but i dont have the time .. he builds some crazy rides.. yours is going to be a beast when your done


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks. Yea PM'n him dont really work, his inbox stays full. You just have to call or text him. 

And he does have some crazy rides and he has built several for others.


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Got a buddy right here out of hammond that can build just about any gear reduction you want. Can also streach 300 rear ends and lift them. 

He's got a 92 blue thats streached 6 inches and lifted. Crazy gear reduction in it. Can turn 30s like there stock tires.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thats kew. You cant really get bigger than the 54% unless you start doing some serious modding on the oil pump. With a 54%, it should turn the 30s like stockers. 

Speaking of which, we just picked up a 92 blue with about 6" of stretch on it the other day.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Some updates....the 27s are sold, but still havent found any tires. I MIGHT get some 30x11 backs and black 108s this weekend, but thats still up in there air. 

I got the new timing chain and 54% gr installed. I just need to check/adjust the valves and the motor will be good to go. I also ordered a new seat cover, since mine finally started cracking.

Heres a couple pics

new and old timing chain...can you tell which one is which? lol









the 54% in the motor


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well the 54% is completely installed. I also picked up a set of 29.5s over the weekend. I ordered a new set of black 212's since the rims that I got with the tires are a canam pattern (for sale btw lol). I also bought/ordered the rest of the parts for it I think. I tore my front diff down and was rebuilding it but ran out of grease. Ill finish that tonite lol. Just waiting on parts for my tcase and my new wheels.

Heres my new tires









Here is what came out of the diff when I drained it before taking it out









Here is after I split it. Not near as bad as I was expecting. It was REALLY bad the last time









Im hoping to be pretty much done with it by the end of this weekend.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

gonna look sweet when you're done


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks. I wish I had the time to tear it all the way down to the frame and redo everything. It will get it when the motor finally decides to let go. Whos knows when that will be tho.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Front diff and tcase are rebuilt and greased...well they are all the way full yet, I will do that tonite. The electrical issues have been resolved. I just replaced both starter cables with some 4ga wire. The 29.5s on new black SS212s are mounted and on the bike. My seat cover came in but I havent got it on there yet. The orange is a lil off compared to what I have painted. I will prolly still run it for now. I didnt get a chance to change up my snorkel and paint the racks and stuff like I wanted, but that can wait till another day. We are hitting Red Creek this weekend.

and here she is









here is the new seat cover


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

nice lady shoes lol....gonna look good bump let me know if it rubs any this weekend


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks. Will do. Im just worried about it rubbing the front fender supports...but thats pretty easily fixed


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i dont have them on mine might be why mine rubs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

lookin good bump!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks. I was hoping to test it out this weekend but I've been in ICU with my lil boy all day trying to figure out whats wrong. Not sure how long we will be here.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ sucks to hear that man, there will always be another day to ride.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks JP. Yea missing the ride doesnt bother me at all. It's been a crazy past 24 hours. That's for sure. 

Now I should be able to get some more stuff done to it before I ride it.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

well I started messing around in the shop last night and ended up putting my new seat cover on. I think it came out pretty nice


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks pretty good to me!


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

thanks


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nice little touch with the grips if i seen right


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah the original grips were in pretty fround shape so i thru some oranges on it...i need to get some more since they are gettin wore out too.


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Lookin good


----------

